# Violin music with counterpoint similar to this Telemann piece



## humanbean (Mar 5, 2011)

http://grooveshark.com/#/s/Concerto...Without+Basso+Continuo+4+Allegro/2Nb36O?src=5

I found this treasure the other day, and I absolutely love the style. I am not sure if it can be classified as a fugue, but the counterpoint is amazing. I hate to use this cliche comparison, but it sounds as if the violins are talking to each other.

Any other suggestions based on this piece?


----------

